# Kritik bitte



## cater (8. März 2003)

Kritik zu diesen Fotos mal bitte:

1) mit DSC-P1, unbearbeitet


----------



## cater (8. März 2003)

2) mit DSC-P1, unbearbeitet


----------



## cater (8. März 2003)

3) mit Canon IXUS L1, unbearbeitet


----------



## Jackie (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cater _
> *2) mit DSC-P1, unbearbeitet *



zu Bild 2)
Das Lanschaftsbild ist perfekt, eine tolle Aufteilung vin Himmel und Horizont!!!
Sehr schön!!!


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

Hi,

da muss ich der Jackie wirklich zustimmen das zweite bild könnte aus nem fotobuch kommen. Bei ersten gefällt mir der schwarze hintergrund nicht so, vll hättest du die bildaufteilung anderst wählen sollen, aber das motiv ist nett.

... mach weiter so.

cu orange_dot


----------



## Transmitter (19. März 2003)

also die landschaft finde ich zwar auch ganz hübsch, aber irgendwie langweilig .. 

das erste bild finde ich richtig genial!

wo hast du das gemacht?
ist die dir so über den weg gelaufen?

das schwarz hätte ein klein wenig heller sein müssen, dann käme es noch etwas unheimlich rüber .. 

und das 3. ist einfach witzig


----------



## cater (20. März 2003)

@Transmitter: hab ich hier im Harz gemacht, bei ner Fahrradtour

und im Landschaftsbild fehlt irgendwas, das find ich auch..


----------



## marian (6. August 2003)

Im Ladschafts Bild solltest du zB. ne Pflanze oder nen Stein im Fordergrund haben ansonsten eine gute Aufteilung


----------



## Blumenkind (13. August 2003)

Das 1. Bild ist mir etwas zu dunkel, so kommt die Schlange nicht gut zur Geltung.

Im 2. Bild sähe eine rote Sonne sicher schöner aus, ansonsten nett

Und zum 3., naja was soll ich sagen, lustig Die Färbung des Sees gefällt mir nicht so, sonst ne klasse Idee.


----------



## TheMike (19. August 2003)

hallo 

Also das erste Bild sieht für mich aus nach: Unterwegs was interessantes gesehen, Kamera geschnappt, draufgehalten, abgedrückt.
Der Hintergrund is ziemlich unschön. Die Tiefenschärfe ist nur auf einen kleinen Bereich beschränkt (absichtlich?). Grob gesagt: Das Bild wirkt durch das Motiv interessant, ist aber nicht gestaltet, sondern einfach nur abgedrückt.

Das zweite Bild ist ein schöner Himmel mit interessanter Aufteilung. Aber schon tausendfach in der Art oder besser bei Photowettbewerben oder Bilddatenbanken gesehen.

Das dritte Bild basiert auf einer guten und orginellen Idee. Aber wie schon erwähnt ist die Farbe des Wassers ziemlich unschön. Ich denke, ich hätte den Ausschnitt auch etwas enger gewählt, weil das Bild gegen den Vordergrund absäuft. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber mir scheint das Bild auch ein wenig unscharf.

gruss


----------

